# Wolf Paws



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

How much did you guys who run them pay? Just fell out of my chair when I heard $3300 for standard and $3600 for studded! I believe it is more because it is for an A300 which has different wheels. That still seems crazy high as I can buy a set of Bobcat factory wheels for $247ea and add some good truck snow tires for a package under $2000.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Paid less than half of your quote for Bobcat S650. Roughly $1500. Bought them about a month ago.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Who did you buy them from?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EdNewman;1120585 said:


> Who did you buy them from?


PM sent to you.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

I got a quote of 2200 for our S 300. Can anyone answer why the pricing has such huge swings. Is the snow wolf really that much better than a e rated truck snow tire combination on a skiddy?


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

*My Version of Wolf Paws*

Here is some info that might help, check out the thread below, this thread has some pics of my S250 that I made my own version of Wolf Paws, cost me a just a tad over $700 for all the wheels, tires (and this includes the fact that I bought 6 tires just so I could have extras just in case) paint, steel and water jet time to have the centers cut out. Now I did not account for my personal labor time which probably took my roughly 4 hours from start to finish, but that was ok for me because I knew how much money I was saving. one of my post in the thread below I talk a little more descriptive of the wheels I used. (16.5" Dia.) Hope this helps.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108104


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I did the same. I ordered a stock set of 16.5x9.5 Bobcat A300 wheels and a set of 12.5x16.5x33 Super Traxion tires from Specialty Tire of America who makes the wolf paws and am getting them studded. They are a bit wider then the ones that Sno Wolf sells, but for saving almost half the price (due to the custom wheels they use for the A300) it was worth some sacrafice. They will still be light years ahead of the 15.5" wide turf tires I have been using.


----------

